# Paleta Serrana Schinken....



## Brassenwürger (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei 1.2.3 eine große, komplette Vorderkeule Paleta Serrana Schinken ersteigert. Also diesen spanischen, luftgetrockneten Schinken. Ich liebe Schinken in jeder Form....
Nur so´n ganzes Schweinebein hatte ich noch nie. Daher mal zwei Fragen:

1.: Wie am besten lagern (Ist jetzt Vakuumverpackt)?

2.: Kann man den Edelschimmel auf der Fleischseite mitessen?

Ich hatte sowas bisher nur fertig als Aufschnitt.|kopfkrat

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Malagacosta (12. April 2008)

*AW: Paleta Serrana Schinken....*

Hallo Brassenwürger, ich habe mal nachgelesen:
Titel: Culinaria Espana, spanische Spezialitäten!
Der Edelschimmel ist o.k. wird aber nicht von allen Verbrauchern angenommen, weshalb es auch gewaschene Schinken im Handel gibt.
2. In Andalusien werden die Schinken am Thresen mit einem trockenem Tuch abgedeckt. 
Mache nur nicht den Fehler den Schinken aus dem Kühlschrank heraus zu essen. Bäääh!
Ich versuche Dir noch eine PN zu senden, mit Text und Bildern.Auch wenn die Qualität nicht so gut ist. Kann ich leider nicht öffentlich machen, wegen copyright. Viel Spaß beim Speisen.
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Ollek (12. April 2008)

*AW: Paleta Serrana Schinken....*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir bei 1.2.3 eine große, komplette Vorderkeule Paleta Serrana/o? Schinken ersteigert. Also diesen spanischen, luftgetrockneten Schinken. Ich liebe Schinken in jeder Form....
> Nur so´n ganzes Schweinebein hatte ich noch nie. Daher mal zwei Fragen:
> ...



punkt 1.Paleta Serrana/o? in Vakuumverpackt? ist eigentlich ein Verbrechen |evil: zumindest als ganze Keule. Am besten wenn vorhanden in eine Speisekammer aufhängen oder absolut trockenem Keller ggf. in Leintüchern einwickeln.

punkt 2 ja kannste mitessen.



#4 Achte auf den amtlichen Stempel, es werden bei 123 auch fälschungen verkauft.

http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,6,49973,4,50/Serrana-Schinken.html


----------



## oli (12. April 2008)

*AW: Paleta Serrana Schinken....*

Hallo Brassenwürger,
ich tippe mal auf Best Food, dort hab ich auch schon etliche Keulen ersteigert, waren immer gut.
Bei mir hängt sie an der Küchendecke, aber nur ca 2 Wochen, dann ist sie weg :q
Was du mit Schimmel meinst, ist eine Mischung aus Salz und Eiweiß, ist kein Problem, kann man mitessen.
Werde dieses Jahr auch drei mit nach Norge nehmen, einen für uns und zwei als Gastgeschenk, Schnaps bringen ja eh alle mit.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. April 2008)

*AW: Paleta Serrana Schinken....*

Danke schon mal für all die Tips.#6

Habe heute mal getestet, das Zeug ist echt lecker....:l


----------



## Malagacosta (13. April 2008)

*AW: Paleta Serrana Schinken....*

Hallo Carsten, Du hast eine Mail mit Anhang.
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir.
Gruß Manuel


----------

